# Eq232 trouble



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

I had recently acquired an eq232 and the previous owner had neglected to use the power plug and used some wires soldered directly to the prongs coming from the unit. this said owner also soldered a 25A fuse in place of the 2.5A that was recommended for the unit. when I removed the wires, I snapped off the prong for the remote wire. I just got a new power plug for this item and plugged it in. I have the power, ground and delayed remote to work with but now it doesnt power up, is my only recourse to send it to PG and make sure it gets fixed right? Or, should i get a local EE to fix it?Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------

